# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >   My wife's cousin is the Superior General de Congregazione Di Santa Croce in Rome and thanks to his Vatican license plates we were able to drive into the Vatican (saluted by the Swiss Guards at every

## JEK

My wife's cousin is the Superior General de Congregazione Di Santa Croce in Rome and thanks to his Vatican license plates we were able to drive into the Vatican (saluted by the Swiss Guards at every point) and park behind the Basilica. Drove by the Vatican grocery store, gas station and main post office. Fr. Hugh took us in through the Sacristy where he dressed and then said Mass for the 4 of us at the Altar of Sacred Heart, just off the main altar. Quite an amazing early morning!

----------


## amyb

Yes indeed, it's good to be JEK and yes, you are blessed too!

I am in awe of the marvelous things you get to do in your travels.And thank you for sharing these adventures on the forum.

 Wishing you and Susie a safe trip home. A

----------


## GramChop

wow...what a treat!  no photos?  (just kidding!)

you're right amy...it's good to be iJEK!!

----------


## KevinS

How do you top a private Mass in St Peters?

----------


## GramChop

profiteroles at santa fe?    :cool:    (duckin' and runnin'!)

----------


## JEK

A surprise Mass. At 1100PM the night before he offered it up. Turns out the Cardinal that lived in his house is in the hospital and it was his car that had the plates.

----------


## amyb

OMG-You hijacked a cardinal's car! Is that what is meant by "Cardinal Sin?"

----------


## JEK

Not my idea. Fr. Hugh's idea. We had a Mass said for the Cardinal.

----------


## amyb

Just funnin'

All's fair in love and prayer.....

----------


## GramChop

ha ha!  amy...that was funny!

----------

